# Tesla Model Y Windows Shatters on its Own



## 2020-M0DEL-Y

Anyone have this issue with their Tesla?

Bought it in March, 1500 Miles, and the rear passenger window spontaneously shatters

We live in LA, its 70 degrees out. The car was sitting in the garage for 24 hours...

Is this common!?!?!

I posted some pictures and a video here


----------



## blackhawkdriver

Fake news.


----------



## JasonF

Search youtube for "car window spontaneously shattered".


----------



## 2020-M0DEL-Y

blackhawkdriver said:


> Fake news.


This really happened...


----------



## garsh

2020-M0DEL-Y said:


> Is this common!?!?!


Nope. Yours is the first case I've heard of.

Is this picture the shattered glass?
Why does it look black?


----------



## garsh

2020-M0DEL-Y said:


> This really happened...


When you end your video with a trolling comment like "this is what you get when you buy a Tesla", you have to expect this kind of reaction on a Tesla forum.

Tempered glass sometimes shatters due to small flaws in manufacturing. It's not the end of the world, and it doesn't mean that all Teslas are bad. As @JasonF says, try searching for car window spontaneously shattered and you'll find stories about all makes and models.

Video: Experts explain when, why tempered glass can randomly explode:


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> Why does it look black?


Aren't the rear side windows on the Model Y factory tinted?


----------



## 2020-M0DEL-Y

Let me just say its nice to see the overwhelming response. This incident is 100% true. I dont usually post anything online so I get it, new account, no videos, etc...

This isn't my first rodeo. I have an S I bought 8 years ago. I have an X i bought 3 years ago. I have a Y I bought earlier this year, and I have a pre-order for the CT. Ive spent more time in the service center than I have diving the cars...

Some are saying the video was doctored / edited. The entire Nest footage is here

https://video.nest.com/clip/f4e99b0e2eea47c89802e63c0415be66.mp4


----------



## FRC

2020-M0DEL-Y said:


> Ive spent more time in the service center than I have diving the cars...


Then WHY do you keep buying them?


----------



## JasonF

2020-M0DEL-Y said:


> Some are saying the video was doctored / edited. The entire Nest footage is here


Don't worry about it. It's because most people don't know a lot about how glass behaves, and in particular, how tempered glass can be really unpredictable sometimes. They should call it temperamental class instead of tempered. You could have a tempered glass door survive a hurricane with 115 mph winds, and a month later just fall out of the frame on a perfectly clear day.


----------



## garsh

JasonF said:


> Aren't the rear side windows on the Model Y factory tinted?


Ah! Thanks!


----------



## orekart

2020-M0DEL-Y said:


> Let me just say its nice to see the overwhelming response. This incident is 100% true. I dont usually post anything online so I get it, new account, no videos, etc...
> 
> This isn't my first rodeo. I have an S I bought 8 years ago. I have an X i bought 3 years ago. I have a Y I bought earlier this year, and I have a pre-order for the CT. Ive spent more time in the service center than I have diving the cars...
> 
> Some are saying the video was doctored / edited. The entire Nest footage is here
> 
> https://video.nest.com/clip/f4e99b0e2eea47c89802e63c0415be66.mp4


There's nothing to see in the video. Crickets on audio, the sound of exploding glass somewhere, crickets go quiet for awhile, and then back to crickets. Trivial to fake but why? This is something that happens in all makes and models of cars.


----------



## garsh

orekart said:


> Trivial to fake but why?


I see no reason to believe this was faked.


----------



## Klaus-rf

orekart said:


> There's nothing to see in the video. Crickets on audio, the sound of exploding glass somewhere, crickets go quiet for awhile, and then back to crickets.


 Change title to "Video: Crickets Break Glass!!!"


----------



## Yanquetino

garsh said:


> I see no reason to believe this was faked.


Well… I do have my doubts.


I can't see any window break in the video, not even glass hitting the wall beyond the car. All I hear is a loud, questionable "crash" sound.
The small pieces of debris on the garage floor are black, and don't look very much like chards of tinted glass -unlike the larger pieces still visible in the photo of the door.
He states he owns a Model X, a Model S, and now this Model Y. Yet that doesn't look like a Tesla on the other side of the garage… does it? He has 4 cars, and the X and S are out in the driveway? Odd.
He states he has "spent more time in the service center than I have d[r]iving the cars." No way! That is an over-the-top generalized accusation against the quality of the brand that we all know isn't true.
Similarly, he comments at the end of the video that "this is what you get when you buy a Tesla." Another over-the-top brand condemnation that we know isn't true. Odd how he has that opinion, yet… bought 3 Teslas?

Now, I _would_ think differently if he'd simply taken a more convincing video, say… approaching the car, showing the shattered window, then panning down to show similar glass shards on the ground. But given my observations above, this doesn't yet pass my sniff test. Sorry.


----------



## garsh

Yanquetino said:


> I can't see any window break in the video, not even glass hitting the wall beyond the car. All I hear is a loud, questionable "crash" sound.


Tempered glass has no reason to blow inward or outward when it cracks like that. It just cracks, and if not held together by a layer of plastic, the pieces will mostly fall straight down. So given the vantage point of the camera in that video, I find it to be completely believable.


> The small pieces of debris on the garage floor are black, and don't look very much like chards of tinted glass -unlike the larger pieces still visible in the photo of the door.


As @JasonF points out, the rear windows on the Model Y are tinted fairly heavily.

Those who haven't yet had first-hand experience with tempered glass spontaneously shattering would naturally blame the manufacturer. And I can easily understand such frustration causing one to make disparaging comments about the manufacturer and their products.

@2020-M0DEL-Y, have you contacted Tesla about getting the window replaced?


----------



## gary in NY

Sorry you have had such bad luck with your Teslas. 

Seems like this should a warranty item. If not, insurance usually includes full glass coverage. 

Hope things go better in the future. (Though I have heard that the Cybertruck glass can be broken)


----------



## Pooja1094

Hi, i own a tesla model y 2021! And the glass shattered as i had my car parked in office parking lot. Has anyone hear had first had experience of the same? Im not sure quite sure what needs to be done? Not much help from tesla customer service…and i dont see a service appointment untill june 3 week.


----------

